# Everyone have this??



## Ken N Tx (Mar 13, 2015)

.


----------



## Pam (Mar 13, 2015)

:yes:


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 13, 2015)

Me too...


----------



## ronaldj (Mar 13, 2015)

everyone family has one...I have two


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 13, 2015)

Have a few junk drawers but no longer have a bag filled with plastic bags.  I only have a couple of plastic bags now because Scotland passed a new law in October where retailers must charge 5p for each bag.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 13, 2015)

I have three plastic bags filled with plastic bags - one "active" and two in "reserve". 

No junk drawers, though.


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 13, 2015)

I have several "junk" locations and plastic bag containing plastic bags is hidden on the side of the refer by the wall.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 13, 2015)

Someday I hope to have a large black garbage bag that contains many bags full of smaller bags ... 

I like to aim low in life.


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 13, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> Someday I hope to have a large black garbage bag that contains many bags full of smaller bags ...
> 
> I like to aim low in life.



You have excellent aim, Phil.


----------



## Cookie (Mar 13, 2015)

Some of my plastic bags from grocery stores (5c each) are in a plastic bag but others are just stuffed into a cupboard.... must sort them someday.  I use them for garbage because they are more environmentally friendly and way cheaper than the ones you have to buy.  

My junk drawer does not exist. At least my junk is nice and organized somewhere.


----------



## AprilT (Mar 13, 2015)

Will you please stop looking in my draws and closets.  :tapfoot:


----------



## Falcon (Mar 13, 2015)

Not only ONE drawer like that, but several.  The minute I throw something away, I find a use for it.


----------



## ndynt (Mar 13, 2015)

Doesn't everyone


----------



## Vivjen (Mar 13, 2015)

Yes, most of it; but I recycle my plastic bags....


----------



## jujube (Mar 13, 2015)

I have a whole cupboard full of plastic grocery store bags.  I'm pretty sure the ones in the back have been there since the Nixon administration.


----------



## Kadee (Mar 13, 2015)

I don't have a collection of plastic bags , because they were banned in SA some time ago, we use bags we purchased, which I can wash in washing machine ,so they are clean. We are In Western Australia at moment ( about 2700 km from home ) and their supermarkets still have plastic bags ( free) to put your shopping in


----------



## Josiah (Mar 13, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Have a few junk drawers but no longer have a bag filled with plastic bags.  I only have a couple of plastic bags now because Scotland passed a new law in October where retailers must charge 5p for each bag.



Good for Scotland. Has this resulted in a significant number of people bringing their own shopping bags or do they just ponyup 5p?


----------



## Josiah (Mar 13, 2015)

My junk drawer has an assortment of keys to unknown locks, a golf ball (I don't play golf), a shoe horn several loose AA & AAA batteries, an empty glasses case. . . .good grief the flotsam and jetsam of my life.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 13, 2015)

I have several junk drawers, and like Jujube, have a special cupboard in the kitchen for my plastic grocery store bags, that I use for small trash cans in the house and doggie dooley bags when needed.


----------



## lovemylittleboy (Mar 13, 2015)

Oh yeah I have the plastic bags too. Yes ndynt  you think everyone would. But now they are passing laws every where it seems to get rid of them. California is now I think or they have to pay 10 cents for each one. Well I think they should not make us pay for them, just stop using them....I will keep what I have to pick up dog doo and like a lot of us small garbage. 
Yes I have a junk drawer too ..2 of them actually. Ha how funny Falcon that happens to me too sometimes you save things for so long  and finally throw it away and bingo ...could have used that!  I totally get rid of the junk and then the drawer gets full again. Why do we do that? :dunno:


----------



## AprilT (Mar 13, 2015)

I think, I'm going to start taking some of my bags back to the market to reused them, but, I also use them to line my waste baskets, but, I too keep coming across bags inside of bags to the point, I used one of the bags to collect some under garments out of the washer one day and when I realized, I couldn't find any of those undies, I concluded, I grabbed it along with the other bags I set aside to toss and they were long gone.  I wasn't a happy person, had to replace a lot of my favorite hard to get  garments from that time.    I try to be more careful, not the first or last time I'm sure, but, I do need to get rid of some bags for sure.


----------



## jujube (Mar 13, 2015)

How about the giant collection of ballpoint pens that don't work?  I have some sort of mental condition that forces me to try a pen and upon finding out it doesn't work, not throwing it out but putting it back in the drawer.  Periodically, I have to go on a search-and-destroy mission to get rid of the pens.  I'm pretty sure it has to be some trauma I suffered in childhood.....at least that's what I'm going to say in my best-selling memoir if I ever get around to writing it.  I'll blame it on my mother....that's always good for sales.  I'm going to title it, "You Say Procrastination Like It's a Bad Thing".


----------



## AprilT (Mar 13, 2015)

Oh my Jujube, ditto to pens and all.  

Thinking on this, I know just what I want to do with that lottery money, I haven't played in years now, but I do have a few non-winner scratch offs sitting around, I need to dispose of from months ago.


----------



## tnthomas (Mar 13, 2015)

All the drawers in this house are junk drawers.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 14, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Have a few junk drawers but no longer have a bag filled with plastic bags.  I only have a couple of plastic bags now because Scotland passed a new law in October where retailers must charge 5p for each bag.



Dallas proper just passed the same law with a 5 cent charge for bags..

Sam's stores (owned by wal-mart) goes not issue bags on check-out.(most items are bulk)

Wal-mart stores have a re-cycle bin at the entrance of their stores to return bags.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 14, 2015)

Josiah said:


> Good for Scotland. Has this resulted in a significant number of people bringing their own shopping bags or do they just ponyup 5p?



In supermarkets most people bring their own bags and did so before the law.  I've got those heavy plastic shopping bags.  Much easier to pack than the other ones anyway.  You have to bag your own groceries here - no baggers.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 14, 2015)

AprilT said:


> I think, I'm going to start taking some of my bags back to the market to reused them, but, I also use them to line my waste baskets, but, I too keep coming across bags inside of bags to the point, I used one of the bags to collect some under garments out of the washer one day and when I realized, I couldn't find any of those undies, I concluded, I grabbed it along with the other bags I set aside to toss and they were long gone.  I wasn't a happy person, had to replace a lot of my favorite hard to get  garments from that time.    I try to be more careful, not the first or last time I'm sure, but, I do need to get rid of some bags for sure.



I used to get a couple of plastic bags before the fee, and my husband would always get them as he'd never remember to bring the shopping bags.  Used them as bin liners for the small bins.  But I've found small bin liners that don't cost much at all, certainly cheaper than paying 5 pence for the other bags.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 14, 2015)

.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 14, 2015)

I still prefer the old-fashioned paper grocery bags, and so does the cat. They also degrade back into the environment much faster than plastic and they don't strangle ducks and geese. 

But I guess cutting down trees is an issue ...


----------



## oakapple (Mar 14, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> I still prefer the old-fashioned paper grocery bags, and so does the cat. They also degrade back into the environment much faster than plastic and they don't strangle ducks and geese.
> 
> But I guess cutting down trees is an issue ...


why does the cat like them Phil? we used to marvel at those brown paper sacks in US movies, and wonder how people managed to carry them as they didn't have handles.


----------



## oakapple (Mar 14, 2015)

We have a junk drawer of course, as no household should be without one. Also tucked away in a cupboard, a large canvas bag full of plastic bags just in case we need one.We take our own bags to the supermarket but now and then need an extra plastic one. some supermarkets charge five pence for them, others give them free of charge in England.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 14, 2015)

oakapple said:


> We have a junk drawer of course, as no household should be without one. Also tucked away in a cupboard, a large canvas bag full of plastic bags just in case we need one.We take our own bags to the supermarket but now and then need an extra plastic one. some supermarkets charge five pence for them, others give them free of charge in England.



England hasn't passed a law yet?  Are there plans for it? Scotland's was passed in Oct last year for all retailers.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 14, 2015)

oakapple said:


> why does the cat like them Phil? we used to marvel at those brown paper sacks in US movies, and wonder how people managed to carry them as they didn't have handles.



He likes to hide in them, then attack your ankles when you walk past.  When the bag is totally torn up after a few days, he uses it as his sleeping mat. 

You carry them with your hand on the bottom and your arm wrapped around the side and back.


----------



## lovemylittleboy (Mar 14, 2015)

I agree


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 17, 2022)

Bump


----------



## Alligatorob (May 17, 2022)

Yep, except the restoration CDs are mine...

Got a whole lot more, equally useful stuff too.


----------



## Colleen (May 17, 2022)

Ken N Tx said:


> View attachment 15774
> .
> View attachment 15775



Where the kitties litter box is, we "recycle" plastic bags.


----------



## Bella (May 17, 2022)

Ken N Tx said:


> View attachment 15774
> .
> View attachment 15775


Guilty.


----------



## Lavinia (May 17, 2022)

Ken N Tx said:


> View attachment 15774
> .
> View attachment 15775


I have a cupboard full. I'm sure they breed!


----------



## Sassycakes (May 18, 2022)

I have to admit that I have more than one junk drawer. I also am a hoarder of plastic bags.


----------



## RadishRose (May 18, 2022)

I've been using reusable bags for so long, I'm finally out of my stash of plastic bags. Sometimes I wish I had some!


----------



## Em in Ohio (May 18, 2022)

My junk drawer is more of a collage box with a ridiculous assortment of useless objects and several dozen batteries, mostly dead.  I had to check 15 AAA's yesterday to find two working ones to put in a thermometer for a great-grandson.  By the time I got it working, the baby was fine!  So, did I pitch the non-working batteries?  Nope.  I stuck them in a baggy and shoved them back in the drawer.  There is definitely something a bit off with me.


----------



## Geezer Garage (May 18, 2022)

You don't want to know, but I do use the grocery bags for my kitchen trash can. The Steamboat stores no longer have them, but the small town closest to me still uses them at no charge.


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 19, 2022)

I also have an electronics drawer! chargers ,remotes,phones etc....


----------



## Jackie23 (May 19, 2022)

Yes, I have a drawer for plastic bags, I have a bad habit of continually stuffing bags in the drawer until they overflow behind the drawer then it won't close, then I have to ask a family member to get down on hands and knees and pull out about 200 plastic bags......I really need to stop doing this.


----------



## Pinky (May 19, 2022)

Our condo recycles food waste, tins/glass/plastic/styrofoam/paper/aluminum foil. We use our plastic bags to line the food waste bin, regular kitchen bin, etc. I'm sure not everyone recycles as fastidiously as we do, but hope the majority do.


----------



## JaniceM (May 28, 2022)

I have a few drawers in the kitchen for various doodads I rarely use, like thumbtacks, Scotch tape, etc.
And a small cabinet with a plastic bag stuffed with plastic bags.


----------

